# World's biggest Grub !!!



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Had no clue Grubs got this big.



Have you seen anything this big. Just under 2"


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Yep, found in the spring! Ginormo one!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@LawnDetail I think June beetle grubs can get about that size. Did you ID the butt hairs?


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

mowww said:


> @LawnDetail I think June beetle grubs can get about that size. Did you ID the butt hairs?


No I did not. Not sure what to look for


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@LawnDetail I guess the proper term is "raster pattern" not "butt hairs."

Check this out:
https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs1009/


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Cluelessone said:


> Yep, found in the spring! Ginormo one!


Unbelievable that thing is huge !


----------

